
Proofs of replicated storage without timing assumptions - coolspot
https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/654
======
coolspot
> A proof of replicated storage guarantees that, unless the server is indeed
> reserving the space necessary to store the n n copies of the file, the user
> will not accept the proof.

> While some candidate proofs of replicated storage have already been
> proposed, their soundness relies on timing assumptions i.e., the user must
> reject the proof if the prover does not reply within a certain time-bound.

> In this paper we provide the first construction of a proof of replication
> which does not rely on any timing assumptions.

